# adopting a senior



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

It's wonderful that you are thinking about doing this--so often the older Goldens are overlooked and they're so sweet and easy to love.

I understand your reluctance to open your heart again, I really do--like you, I've had to say good-bye so often. For me, as I get older and go through these losses, the only bit of grace I can find is that it's made me focus on the quality of my days, instead of the quantity. Quantity I don't have too much control over--quality I do. 

Giving quality time to one of these senior dogs is an extraordinary gift, knowing that the quantity may be too short. You're the only one who can really decide if that's something you can do, and I don't think anyone would judge you if you decide you can't, particularly so soon after losing your girl. You may feel differently after more time has passed.

I admire your kindness and your compassion.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

It's the hardest part of having a dog. With all my heart, I am thinking, do it, do it! But I do know the heartbreak involved. I love older dogs, and I always thought I would adopt only senior dogs. There is something so wonderful about them. But after the agony of losing my sweet girl last year, I decided I could not go through that again so soon, and I opted to get a puppy.

I'm not being much help. Just to say, I understand your feelings. Whatever you decide will be the right choice.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your girl, I know how heartbreaking it is to lose them. 
I had to say goodbye to my 15.5 yr. Golden boy three years ago. A day doesn't go by that I don't think of him or miss him. 

Seniors are very special and so precious, they basically just want to know that they are loved, that someone is there for them and to spend every second of their day by your side. 

I think it takes a very special person to adopt a Senior knowing the time they have with them could be for a short while. However, no one knows how much time any of us, including dogs, have here on earth. This 9 yr. old girl could live for many years to come. 

I totally understand your apprehension, it's so heartbreaking whenever you lose a dog at any age. 

I look at both sides of any situation, in this case, I think about the love and joy you would miss out on by not adopting this girl. 

I don't know her background, too often I see Seniors turned into Shelters when their owners can no longer or don't want to care for them. I've seen so many Seniors in Shelters recently. Many of them have been with their families their entire lives, it is so heartbreaking.

Only you can make this decision, but if it were me, I'd at least go meet this girl. 

Wishing you all the best in your decision and looking forward to your update.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

My sincere condolences on the loss of your girl. 

I applaud your efforts at adopting a senior. 

So many seniors are simply cast aside when they're in need of their families the most. When someone like you adopts them so their golden years can be comfortable and full of love? It makes the world a better place. Yes, there is the pain of losing them. But knowing you gave a cast aside golden the opportunity to live out their years with love and comfort is a reward that brings smiles in retrospect.

Thank you 

PS - We've adopted two golden seniors. The pain of losing them was tempered by gratitude in knowing their golden years were full of fun, love, care, and comfort.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I think this 9 year old gal could teach your current 8 year old boy a few things  Something pretty special about the senior dogs 

Live in the present like they do. 

Yes we won't have them for that long. I adopted a 8yr old girl that is now 11 1/2 + and she is still a spitfire. Found out both her parents died at 10 years of age after the fact. She might live to be 14 1/2 or more for all I know or die next week, who knows?

I know for darn sure I made all the difference in the world for her and that is priceless. She became a dog that excels at life


----------



## brit1 (May 26, 2014)

I am so grateful to you all for responding. I needed to be reminded of all those wonderful reasons I want to help senior dogs. It is true that at any age they can leave us. I adopted a 7yo sheltie/x in 2007, she was energetic and healthy and then within months had raging fevers and a neuro determined she had a rare auto immune disease. She died in my arms a year later and I have never understood it. Prior to her my Aussie had epilepsy and thanks to neuro and my holistic vet he lived to be 9yo. Altho I am healthy I am a senior too and altho I expect to be ok for another 10+ years one never knows so its probably best for me to stick with seniors (hopefully if I live long enough but am very old I can just foster). brit


----------



## Gratitude14 (Jan 2, 2014)

We lost our Daisy(a rescue in October). I have gone all around the block with who should we adopt next. Personally I love those frosty faces. It's taken me 6 months to know I will adopt a senior & get a puppy later. I agree with Norester, quality not quantity. I have never met a Golden Mom who regretted adopting a senior no matter how short the time,
I say go for it & keep me posted! I'm looking for that special angel right now!


----------

